

Why Limit Web Development to JavaScript? - TimJYoung
http://www.elevatesoft.com/blog?action=view&id=why_limit_web_development_to_javascript

======
bobajeff
Is this article written for website building studios and startups? It can't be
for browser vendors because he mentions WebAssembly and compile-to-js
languages.

~~~
TimJYoung
Author here. It is written for software developers that are developing full-
featured web applications, like those used with SAAS implementations and ports
of desktop equivalents. Not as much for developers building web sites that are
decorated with more simple JavaScript.

~~~
bobajeff
Thanks. It was a little ambiguous in that regard.

I think the browser is only just starting to accommodate web developent in
other languages. Until asm.js came about the advice was you had to learn js to
understand runtime performance of any code running on the web and that
languages that closely resembled js were easier to optimize and debug in the
browser environment.

~~~
TimJYoung
Sorry about the ambiguity.

And yes, I think you're correct about things just getting started. Mozilla is
trying very hard in the "web assembly" arena, and Chrome is helping things a
lot by opening up their debugger for remote debugging. And, of course,
projects like the CEF help a lot with embedding the browser in another
development environment or IDE. It's all pretty exciting in terms of the
amount of promise and potential that the browser environment brings to the
table.

